# wellbutrin



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

ive been on adderall and cymbalta for 4 months and its done jack shiz. me and my psychiatrist are thinking about taking wellbutrin xr next. ive heard that it doesnt numb emotions and after about a month of taking it the effects are very positive. anyone else take this and what did it do to your dp/dr?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been on Wellbutrin for years and it's been the only helpful antidepressant that I've tried (been on pretty much all of them at one time or another). It doesn't numb my emotions or make me tired like all the other ADs. It really helps in keeping me social.

As far as DR/DP goes, it hasn't helped the DR part of it, but it has helped the DP side of it, partly because me mood and concentration are better and I am focused on things other than DP.

The one caveat with Wellbutrin is that if you have panic disorder, since it can be mildly stimulating, it can send you into a panic attack, which will exacerbate your DR/DP. I take Klonopin which helps with my anxiety and panic disorder which makes me able to tolerate the Wellbutrin with no problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds worth a try


----------

